# Meet new people/Netball/Gym/Scuba Diving...



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi

I am moving out to Dubai end of the year, be working in Abu Dhabi though. Thoughts on living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi if people have been? I lived in Dubai 3 years ago but never headed over to Abu Dhabi.

Also i want to join a good gym, i hear they have fitness 1st in dubai, also netball teams and scuba diving??? If anyone has any info on all of that for me, it would be most helpful and also getting into the environment to meet new people.

Thanks

Kandy


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This site has all the info you'll need on participating in sports teams, etc:

DUPLAYS.com Play Recreational Sports in Dubai & Abu Dhabi

I'm going to get involved in some of that once I'm all settled in.

There's a Fitness First gym in the Ibn Battuta Mall in Dubai on the road out towards Jebel Ali/Abu Dhabi, but I think there are a few other branches dotted all over the place too.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Loads of info here on scuba diving

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/25356-diving-lessons.html


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

That site is great, really useful!!! That would be ideal the fitness first in jebel ali as I may live there or abu dhabi, have to check that out when i get out there! 

Thanks for your input its really helpful...

Kandy


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

kandy25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving out to Dubai end of the year, be working in Abu Dhabi though. Thoughts on living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi if people have been? I lived in Dubai 3 years ago but never headed over to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


Hey Kandy,

I like Abu Dhabi...it is a little more settled and relaxed than Dubai in my opinion. However there is less to do in terms of nightlife/social scene etc. I've got a friend who works and lives in Abu Dhabi and he tends to make the trip to Dubai fairly often to come out and party. Although it all depends on your social circle I guess. It's a bit of a commute from Dubai though...and a very straight and dull drive! But I know plenty that do it.

I joined fitness first when I got here...they have quite a sales technique! I got sucked in...but I did want to join a gym regardless since my building doesn't have one. They would not give me prices over the phone but would only make an appointment. Then you go in and they give you an over inflated price but say they have a one day only special if you sign up then and there. As a guide I paid 4500 dhs for the year upfront. It was slightly more to pay each month. I was a little hesitate so they threw in 2 months free on top to seal the deal. I'm pleased to say that so far I've made the most of it by going a couple of times a week...would hate to waste the $ so it has helped motivate me to go! They do have a good network in Dubai, lots of classes and top quality equipment and you can also use all their gyms worldwide which is handy if you travel a bit.

You should have no problems meeting friends...as long as you make the effort and put yourself out there. I've met great people through work, some social groups via the forums and playing sports etc. There are plenty of plastic people here but lots of genuine ones too.

I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thank you*



Grass hopper said:


> Hey Kandy,
> 
> I like Abu Dhabi...it is a little more settled and relaxed than Dubai in my opinion. However there is less to do in terms of nightlife/social scene etc. I've got a friend who works and lives in Abu Dhabi and he tends to make the trip to Dubai fairly often to come out and party. Although it all depends on your social circle I guess. It's a bit of a commute from Dubai though...and a very straight and dull drive! But I know plenty that do it.
> 
> ...



Thats great info, thanks so much its really good to hear peoples views. I will have to sort the gym side out when i get there then, have a look around and see what people have to offer me. I really like my classes so that will be a biggy and as you said all latest equipment as well. 

I have sorted playing netball, got an email address and emailed them so they said as soon as i am out there i can play in Abu Dhabi for a team, so thats great and another great way to meet people. I will make the effort with people and going places and seeing people otherwise if you dont then you will never meet anyone and it will be a lonely place...i have always made friends very easily so im sure it will be fine, takes time but then everyone is in the same position really.

Are you on any other forum??? If so what ones, if you dont mind me asking. 

Im sure there are many false people haha, there was when i was out there before. 

Really looking forward to getting out there now and thanks again for the advice etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No discussion of other forums. Thanks.

-


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sorry*



Elphaba said:


> No discussion of other forums. Thanks.
> 
> -


Sorry....:confused2:


----------

